# Roubaix: Position and Fit



## Surfpriest (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm having a hard time finding the right frame size for a Roubaix Comp Triple.

I started on a 54 and it seemed too short. I got a wobble-naugth fit which suggested I needed a 58 top tube, which was surprising since I'm only 5'7". I have short legs but a long torso and arms. The 58 is just too big, the head tube puts the bars level or above the seat depending on what stem I use. The head tube is so long and with a short stem it negates the reach I'm trying to attain. I don't want an aggressive, racing position, but I do want a proper fit.

I understand the Roubaix geometry should result in a more upright position. 

What saddle to bar hight difference are most people running?

I'm wondering if I should try the 56 with a long stem, possibly in a drop position.

Thanks


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

Surfpriest said:


> What saddle to bar hight difference are most people running?


 I like a drop of 5-10 cm or so. It's not terribly aggressive, but I make up for it by being extremely mean .

I'm 5'11" and fit a 56 cm Trek Pilot (relaxed geometry road bike) very well using a 100 mm stem and a seatpost with about a 1 cm setback. Seat sits about in the middle of the rails. I looked at the Specialized Roubaix before settling on the Pilot.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*this does not add up.....*



Surfpriest said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the right frame size for a Roubaix Comp Triple.
> 
> I started on a 54 and it seemed too short. I got a wobble-naugth fit which suggested I needed a 58 top tube, which was surprising since I'm only 5'7". I have short legs but a long torso and arms. The 58 is just too big, the head tube puts the bars level or above the seat depending on what stem I use. The head tube is so long and with a short stem it negates the reach I'm trying to attain. I don't want an aggressive, racing position, but I do want a proper fit.
> 
> ...


I dont believe it.....

I am 5 feet 8 and a half inches short (173cm) and therefore taller than you and I used to have 54cm Roubaix Comp with a 100mm stem and it felt good so something does not add up here. What is your cycling in-seam? Mine is 83cm. Perhaps you need a 54cm with 120mm stem? I would think you might need a 52cm frame with perhaps a longer stem i.e 120mm or so....

good luck


----------



## Surfpriest (Jul 16, 2004)

*short legs, long torso*

My inseam is 79cm, My pedal to saddle top is 87.6cm

So my torso is longer which is what is causing the problem.

Still, I think the 56 or 54 will be the way to go. That or a different bike. I'd like to go with the Roubaix, but maybe the Tarmac is what I need.

I'd rather have comfort than, a fast race bike since I don't race.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*even 52cm*



Surfpriest said:


> My inseam is 79cm, My pedal to saddle top is 87.6cm
> 
> So my torso is longer which is what is causing the problem.
> 
> ...


IMO

I think 54cm frame may be a bit too big for you with these dimensions you just stated. This is provided your rider-inseam and your overall height is correctly measured. Bare feet, shoulder-width apart, on tiles/wood, tape measure hard up against bones between your legs, have a friend check this straight down to the floor. 

Assuming you are 5 foot 7 inches (using cm measure is betterm, IMO) and have 79cm inseam, I think you may need a 52cm frame and perhaps 120-130mm stem (standard is 110mm). You may need to flip the stem up/down to fine tune your position on the bike. Perhaps your saddle fore/aft is not correct? Check your seated position such as KOPS or whatever you like to use.

2004/2005 Roubaix Comp carbon frame is very comfortable ride, based on my 5 months ownership experience, if you size it correctly and have the right saddle. 

If it was not stolen from my house this week, I would still be riding it 8^(


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm 5'8" and feel perfectly comfortable on my size 52 Roubaix. It would seem to me that you'd be stretched way out on anything larger than a 54, nullifying the comfort geometry/ergonomics.  
Lou.


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

Im 5'8" riding a 54 with a 90mm stem


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> IMO
> If it was not stolen from my house this week, I would still be riding it 8^(


No! Sorry to hear that, acid. You have my sympathies. 

I am 5' 7.5" riding a 52 cm with standard stem in the highest position. This puts my bars about 1/2 inch below the seat. I would actually like them a little higher, but I probably need a new stem for that.


----------



## DSMaryland (Jan 2, 2005)

*Roubaix sizing*

I'm 6'0" and ride a 58 cm with a 110 mm stem. My riding inseam is 91 cm. I'll admit that it took me a long time to get a good fit. I started out with 56 cm Roubaix but ultimately returned it because I just could not get comfortable. Now, with the 58 cm I have taken one of the spacers out of the stem, mounted it in the "down" position, slid my seat back 0.5 cm from center and it has all come together!


----------

